# Green water fishing?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

What's your take on trolling less than blue water? I have some days off next week, and it doesn't look like blue water will be within 50miles of pcola pass. With that said, would you burn the gas to drag baits around the edge and nipple? I'm sure the bathymetric features would keep some Pelagics around, blue water or not, but I am fairly new to trolling on my own. Thanks, Rob


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I have caught a lot of fish in green water. There will be fish around the nipple, trysler gounds, elbow for sure even in green water. Its always better to be out there than on land weather permitting.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

thank you - looks like I will have to give it a go


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Look at salinity and altimetry....they're sometime more important than color. I have had some of my best days in blended, even dirty green water. We fished one weekend, released a white, had 2 more shots on bills, caught a wahoo, nice yft, and a handful of dolphin, all in pea green water...trolled on and ended up in beautiful water and went a day and half without much else...


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Tunas , wahoo , and dolphin don't care as much about water color as long as its not just dirty green. A good clean green or blue green will be fine. Sailfish and whites will be there occasionally as well. Find some bait and just hang out in that area. There were plenty of tunas last week around the spur and water was green , also had a ****** bite . Good luck


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't forget the dirty water is on the surface, just because the water looks green doesn't mean its not crystal clear 15-20ft below.


----------

